# Typing Marxist Intellectuals and Leaders



## buddhistcarnivore (Jan 30, 2014)

As a Marxist-Leninist ENTP (I'm sure other NT's and specifically ENTP's are Marxists knowing our love for political discussion and hatred for authority), I wanted some other ENTP's or any NT's to help me type some famous Marxist intellectuals and leaders. This is what I think at least. 

Marx-INTJ 

Engels-INTJ or INTP 

Trotsky-INFJ 

Lenin-INTJ 

Stalin-ENTJ 

Castro-ENFP 

Sankara-ENFP or INFJ

Mao-ENTP 

What do you all think? Is this accurate?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah seems about right. 
Marx-INTJ (yep)
Engels-INTJ (probably)
Lenin-INTJ (yep)
Stalin-ENTJ (yep)
Castro-ENFP (Haha yeah)
Mao-ENTP (Definitely, lol)

Not sure about Trotsky.
I'd say Sankara is an xSFP


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Marx - INFP ( Strong Fi )
Lenin- INFJ 
Engels - INTJ
Stalin - ENTJ
Mao- ENTJ


----------



## buddhistcarnivore (Jan 30, 2014)

There might be an argument for Marx being an INFP but I don't think Lenin was an INFJ or Mao was an ENTJ. Mao seemed to exhibit very strong, Dominant Ne and very very weak Inferior Si. For example, when Mao was fighting the Kuomintang, he always had extremely creative solutions on the battlefield and as a child, he would always get very interested in a certain topic and then drop that interest completely and move on to something else. Sounds like Dominant Ne, not Auxiliary Ni. 

Then when Mao took power, according to one of his peers, he did not bathe for 25 years and had very unhealthy habits like constantly chain-smoking cigarettes. That sounds like very weak, inferior Si as opposed to Tertiary Se. Mao also seemed to be much more facially expressive then you would expect an ENFP with auxiliary Fi to be which makes me think he had auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe rather than auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te. He most certainly had dominant Ne and inferior Si though and combine that with his tendencies to be more questioning of the party elite with his whole cultural revolution (Ti) along with his more expressive facial manners (Fe) leaves Mao, most likely, an ENTP. 

As far as Lenin, I can't really see him being an INFJ, he seems like he had the decisive, rigid manner of an INTJ with absolutely no Fe as INFJs have very strong Fe. The only thing about Lenin that is interesting and weird for INTJs is that he was a very active man. He swam, shot, ran, and did a bunch of other physical activities regularly. He could be an ENTJ or hell, an ISTP.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

buddhistcarnivore said:


> There might be an argument for Marx being an INFP but I don't think Lenin was an INFJ or Mao was an ENTJ. Mao seemed to exhibit very strong, Dominant Ne and very very weak Inferior Si. For example, when Mao was fighting the Kuomintang, he always had extremely creative solutions on the battlefield and as a child, he would always get very interested in a certain topic and then drop that interest completely and move on to something else. Sounds like Dominant Ne, not Auxiliary Ni.
> 
> Then when Mao took power, according to one of his peers, he did not bathe for 25 years and had very unhealthy habits like constantly chain-smoking cigarettes. That sounds like very weak, inferior Si as opposed to Tertiary Se. Mao also seemed to be much more facially expressive then you would expect an ENFP with auxiliary Fi to be which makes me think he had auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe rather than auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te. He most certainly had dominant Ne and inferior Si though and combine that with his tendencies to be more questioning of the party elite with his whole cultural revolution (Ti) along with his more expressive facial manners (Fe) leaves Mao, most likely, an ENTP.
> 
> As far as Lenin, I can't really see him being an INFJ, he seems like he had the decisive, rigid manner of an INTJ with absolutely no Fe as INFJs have very strong Fe. The only thing about Lenin that is interesting and weird for INTJs is that he was a very active man. He swam, shot, ran, and did a bunch of other physical activities regularly. He could be an ENTJ or hell, an ISTP.


Both Trotsky and Lenin to a degree embody the positions of thinker and actor. I'm inclined to put both as a mix of Octavian and Caesar.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Throwing in two anarchists
Mikhail Bakunin - INTJ
Noam Chomsky - INFJ


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

My God, you're Marxist. Fucking hell, the worst people to be discussed are the Marxists, if they understood the logic they would not accept the system they preach, it will never work. The US's fucked up even with Marxist thinkers. 

Just put the texts of Murray Rothbard, which was a entp, to break these Marxist crap. Even though he is an anarchist is very wise when it comes.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't you dare call Marx an INTJ. He was an INTP. All his theories were pure, ridiculous bullshit, just mountains of bullshit with no evidence at all to back up any of the bullshit theories. An INTJ would use empirical, real world evidence to develop & test theories. Marx ignored the real world. It's a communist policy to NOT test communist theories against real world evidence, since they know it's a fraud. 

Stalin was an ESTJ. He was a shitty military strategist. If he had been an ENTJ he would have been a much better military strategist than he was.


----------



## buddhistcarnivore (Jan 30, 2014)

Gross, Murray Rothbard. By the way, Murray Rothbard was not an anarchist, he was an anarcho-Capitalist, aka one of the right wing Minarchist Capitalists who hijacked the word "Anarchism" from real anarchists (Anarcho-Communists, Syndicalists, Anarcho-Collectivists, and Mutualists)


----------



## buddhistcarnivore (Jan 30, 2014)

So how did Marx's theories have no evidence behind them? Dialectical and historical materialism seems to have pretty much all of history behind it. Marx didn't theorize that much about how the class struggle would expand to build the dictatorship of the proletariat and eventually Socialism and Communism. Which is why Lenin, another INTJ, came along with tested and proven theories about how the dictatorship of the proletariat would be built (improvising on the Narodniks' failure)


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Haven't really studied the different communistic thinkers. I thought most ENTP's would be more libertarian leaning.


----------



## buddhistcarnivore (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, a lot of ENTP's are Libertarians actually. But, I think we tend to just be whatever we see as both unpopular and logical, lol, hence why some of us, like me, are also Communists as well.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

buddhistcarnivore said:


> Yeah, a lot of ENTP's are Libertarians actually. But, I think we tend to just be whatever we see as both unpopular and logical, lol, hence why some of us, like me, are also Communists as well.


In theory communism would work great if we could be as random as possible and pursue all the projects that came to mind without worrying about the drudgery of a 9 to 5. In practice, this wouldn't work too well since someone still has to do those jobs.


----------

